# Replacement Decals/graphics



## XFuzz (Jul 10, 2014)

As with many of the not so new RV's the decals on the front of my '06 23RS were peeling and just plain looking awful. I read many posts from others who have dealt with the same problem. The removal process is somewhat tedious and not well suited for an "A" personality type. However, with a heat gun/hair dryer and some "Goof Off", and patience it can be done. I have not yet done this, but I see I will most likely need to buff the front end to minimize the ghost image that remains. Now where to get a replacement decal without spending your entire rec budget. Keystone factory customer service kindly provided the name of their graphic supplier, located in Indiana. Keystone also gave me the part number for the front logo graphic I need. I called the company that originally supplied the graphic for the 2006 23 RS. That company is called Graphix Unlimited, phone 574-546-3770. The ladies who helped me are a model for what customer service should be, above and beyond anything I have encountered prior. Trudy is exceptional at her job. Anyway, my front logo graphic had a part number of 12248 and cost $17.05 plus shipping. I also ordered a mountain graphic to take the place of the two front stripes, cost on this is $29.62. These items are on order and I was told they will be made up and shipped in about two weeks. From this I gather they will be fresh and not something that has been drying on a shelf for 8 years.
Attached is a item list with pictures and current pricing. I do hope it all goes well from this point forward. I hope the most angst I have is the clinging to my ladder.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I used Graphix Unlimited for replacing the decal on the front cap. Very good quality decal and quick shipment. Remember that proper preparation is the key. I did have the dreaded ghost image but the new decal covered exactly where the old one was, so no worries. Wet the surface and float the decal into the right position then squeeze out the water. I used a 3 M Stripe Off Wheel to remove the old decal. Be sure you don't get the surface too hot or it could leave a burn mark. Then Goof Off for a final clean up ending with denatured alcohol to remove the oils.
Good luck
Brian


----------



## Mac Dougal's of ADK (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you for the link. We have a 2010 Outback 321FRL fifth wheel, our decal is peeling on front and the two upper decals also. I will contact them Monday to order some. Thanks for the great information.


----------

